
Introducing the Firefox OS App Manager - bpierre
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/10/introducing-the-firefox-os-app-manager/
======
nicpottier
Had my first chance to play with some of the GeeksPhone devices over the past
week. Have to say despite previously being VERY skeptical about Firefox OS,
they were really pretty great! The platform holds a lot more promise than I
imagined and they have come incredibly far in the past year.

My next device will probably be a Nexus 5, but that just might be my last
Android.

~~~
brokenparser
The Geeksphone devices are sold out, but you can get a ZTE Open with FirefoxOS
on eBay for only $80/£60. Details at
[https://marketplace.firefox.com/developers/dev_phone](https://marketplace.firefox.com/developers/dev_phone)

~~~
Groxx
How is the ZTE Open for dev purposes? I'm not familiar with how Firefox OS
handles OS updates, but will I (essentially) always be able to update it?

~~~
brokenparser
It has fastboot just like unlocked Android devices. More details here:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox_OS/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Firefox_OS/Developer_phone_guide/ZTE_OPEN)

------
afreak
Surprised to see that FxOS doesn't have a remote display option like Android
does. There is something like this for Android that I believe just uses the
same hooks that components in the SDK do:

[http://mymobiler.com/](http://mymobiler.com/)

Would be probably better for developers or those who are creating
demonstration videos like the OP's link.

------
ausjke
this looks awesome. how does firefox OS deal with all the RADIO stack and
video acceleration? are they open?

~~~
canuckistani
It depends on the device - each device has different hardware and may use
proprietary drivers to access that hardware.

